# bought Nokia N73ME from themobilestore today evening!



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2008)

yes! I exchanged my SE K810i of hardly 3 weeks old.the reason is , I want  a Symbian phone. the choice was between SE P1i and N73ME .I dont want a touchscreen fone. 

bought the box which showed *May2008* expecting latest software/firmware

Got it for 13.5K in "the mobile store " muvattupuzha town.

I exchange my brand new K810i for a big loss though(I know,I know!) 

*Now, this N73ME got some rabbi singh's album in memory card. but when I tried to play this album ,it said license expired.I dont want to connect with gprs.

So,IS there anyway that I can enable (DRM  ) license for these songs via connecting with USB cable and internet from system .Please Help.*


----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2008)

Arey w810i > k810i > n73me. You are literally hopping. Congrats though.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2008)

^exactly.but now settling  .but pls give the solution for the songs DRMed which n73 not able to play coz of "license expired"


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2008)

U shud have done it only if music was never a concern. Nyway congo for bigger screen.
But it lags sometimes when card is full. 
Try searching those songs elsewhere, sure u can find em.

For wat price did u sell K810i?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2008)

^Rs 8100     *bought for Rs10600/- with only 128MB M2 *big loss..but I want a symbian asap  .I tried selling in tech enclave for 2 days.but I changed my mind to buy this


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase.
Maybe soon you will become a Symbian Freak, just like ME.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2008)

@cool g5:any idea how to hear those songs drmed which is available in Nseries by Rabbi Shergill ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 23, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @cool g5:any idea how to hear those songs drmed which is available in Nseries by Rabbi Shergill ?



Check for leaflet which came with your N73 ME. Look for a code and sms it to the given no(I think 55555). You will start receiving SMS's in your Inbox, be patient around 100 SMS's.

Open the SMS's and the particular song is activated. After you activate it, you can delete the SMS's.

Try and let me know.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah.I found it !thanks!


----------



## krates (Jun 24, 2008)

rofl

now tell me did you liked n73 over the k810i

camera can be a little disappointment in night or darkness

but in daylight no one can beat it's cam in 3mp range

check your firmware version by typing 

*#0000#

and post here


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

sure I am satisfied  camera?yet to test  but that front web camera  shows grains


----------



## krates (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ that front cam is a worse than vga cam but works good in sunlight

why don't you post a thread about k810i vs n73 as you have worked with both why don't you post the cons and pros


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 24, 2008)

congrats.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

@krates: yeah I just went outside and front cam is fine.  
well review?  one word - SE K810i camera owns! the problem for me was that I am not satisfied with a simple camera fone  so ,brought this symbian.I was about to choose SE P1i ,when this beauty is shown by the showroom guy.
maintaining a touch screen stylus phone is tough IMO..
*@krates: does N73ME supports 4GB SD card*
@rockstar: thanks!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2008)

congo for purchase, but do get a good headset for it.


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 24, 2008)

@praka123 :: Congrats man  N73M a nice buy.... It's one of the HOT phone in this range..


----------



## sautrik (Jun 24, 2008)

congrats for your buy.

Symbian  rocks


----------



## Pathik (Jun 24, 2008)

Yep. It does. 4GB


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

^I see! 
thank you! I have updated today morning to run latest firmware(online update).


----------



## krates (Jun 24, 2008)

No N73 supports only upto 2 gb

btw buy a SE earphone because ep-630 will make the enhancement as long as 2 meters which sucks

btw when i bought the phone and inserted the mmc was glad to find some songs but when they were not working means asking for activation i marked all and deleted   and after 2 min i saw the leaflet with the code a and my face went


----------



## krazzy (Jun 24, 2008)

N73 supports only upto 2gb of memory.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats on ur purchase...I think u shud go for EP-630. The N73 ME when coupled with EP-630 will give an even further enhanced listening experience...


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

OMFG!  I got songs activated.but...N73 is flooded by around 600 messages now 

I have tried the code only once via mobile.then someone called me and asked me to give the IMEI no. of the set. now I cant enjoy any songs 'coz of the bugging messages


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 24, 2008)

^^u dont fool around giving ur EMEI number to people..Now ur phone can get locked if the person asks the service provider to do so...

and theres also this provision knows as EMEI tagging..Your phone sends out EMEI data whenever it interacts with the tower...this technology is used for location tagging in non-gps pones..now people can track you too..


----------



## krates (Jun 24, 2008)

mark all messages and delete and format the mmc those songs are all crap

for 1-2 songs you can always download or you must be having them only in your computer


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

@amd: well,it is nokia guy who called me! (verified).

@krates:well,let me hear if some tracks are good.later I will remove these songs(I heard it cannot be played on PC's due to WDRM  ) and sure will load my arabi/tamil/hindi songs collection


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 24, 2008)

praka123 said:


> OMFG!  I got songs activated.but...N73 is flooded by around 600 messages now
> 
> I have tried the code only once via mobile.then someone called me and asked me to give the IMEI no. of the set. now I cant enjoy any songs 'coz of the bugging messages



Can't enjoy the songs? They don't play??? 

You can delete the messages once you activate the songs.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

ofcourse they are playing.I said because while hearing songs ,this messages are interrupting. just now stopped 

BTW,N73 got 2 processors?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 24, 2008)

just thought i would let you know..never give your IMEI number to people..

and do you really need those seongs..they are crap..i had them pre installed with my 5700..really slows down the phone and the songs are crap..

2 processors??no dual core for Mobiles yet..lol


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 24, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ofcourse they are playing.I said because while hearing songs ,this messages are interrupting. just now stopped
> 
> BTW,N73 got 2 processors?



No it's a single core proccy.


----------



## krates (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ no only 1

- 64 MB SDRAM
- ARM 9 220 MHz processor

i think you might have got inspired from this thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78795


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 24, 2008)

@Praka123 - Plz post your Firmware version here.
You can get it by inputting *#0000# on the Standby screen.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 24, 2008)

krates said:


> ^^ no only 1
> 
> - 64 MB SDRAM
> - ARM 9 220 MHz processor
> ...




ARM 9 @200 MHZ and 220 MIPS

and he wanted a symbian phone..no inspirations..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

^exactly  

BTW , N73 is the best VFM symbian phone currently in market.
I am happy that I have NOT selected SE P1i ,which I admire more due to UIQ -because of maintaining a touchscreen stylus phone isnt easy for me ,I am not in a A/C office environment.  I am Just a Farmer ,you know 



Cool G5 said:


> @Praka123 - Plz post your Firmware version here.
> You can get it by inputting *#0000# on the Standby screen.



*V 4.0750.31.2.2
15-12-2007
RM-133
© Nokia N73  (Z5.0.1)*

Is this OK?


----------



## krates (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ it is old ............


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

^how?is there any later updates?  BTW,this mobile comes sealed with manufacturing date as MAY 2008 ,which I specifically chose. BTW,did you know,that date is shown when the OS is first introduced.

remember windows XP with new license comes with copyright *2002*? got the bell ?


----------



## krates (Jun 24, 2008)

No but it is something like 4.808..... ask utsav btw i have given my phone to someone for today so can't tell


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 24, 2008)

I found the below two firmwares for N73 in google search
Fw 4.0750.31.2.2
Fw 4.0808.4.2.2


----------



## New (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats praka123...


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats for your purchase praka.Don't cram your N73 with useless software's otherwise it will become slow.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks all .for my product code ,4.7x is the latest firmware for N73ME.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 25, 2008)

Check : *hunajatehdas.net/nokia/firmware/en/model:N73


----------



## krates (Jun 25, 2008)

praka btw i wonder how are you going to manage with N73 updating 

As you don't use windows 

and you will throw your N73 rather than using windows 

but the pc suite and the updater is made for windows only

and update through air never detects a new update atleast for me


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

^ I have windows xp laptop(compaq/HP celeron based ,waiting for it from blore)  I am against M$ ,the monopoly.


----------



## utsav (Jun 26, 2008)

4.0750.31.2.1 is the latest fw for indian users .for europe its 4.08xxx .



dreamcatcher said:


> ARM 9 @200 MHZ and 220 MIPS
> 
> and he wanted a symbian phone..no inspirations..



n00b.  its 206MHz .


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 26, 2008)

Both of you are wrong, I agree with Krates.
It has ARM 9 220 MHZ proccy.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 26, 2008)

It has a 220 Mhz proccy that is capable of delivering 200 Mhz at max.All ArRM 9 processors have the same config.

All SE phones have the same processor. 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture

@utsav.U are the biggest noob.Where did you get tha figure from?


----------



## utsav (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Both of you are wrong, I agree with Krates.
> It has ARM 9 220 MHZ proccy.



i talk with proofs ,see this. 
*img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot0077vt1.jpg
@dreamcatcher u too see this. This proven that u r only a n00b


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

utsav said:


> @dreamcatcher u too see this. This proven that u r only a n00b



anybody having problem in figuring what a noob is ?

here you go

*www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=noob


----------



## utsav (Jun 26, 2008)

Rofl


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 26, 2008)

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n73-1550.php

somehow gsm doesnt think the same.Its an ARM 9.

And wikipedia agrees with me.Whos the noob now?

Neway.i will check the cpumonitor in my bros cell and let you know tomorrow.wont be able to post a screenshot tho.


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

dude UTSAV has got an N73 only and the pic proves that he is right

Me too checked it is 206


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 26, 2008)

gsmarena and wikipedia are wrong?aweome. i get it.
post a screenshot krates.you have the n73 to..


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

arey maybe it is showing 206 but the actual speed is different

what the riot is all about

And every one stop calling each other a n00b.Even the best person can make a mistake although everyone is a human only
_
And if someone calls me a n00b again i am going to sue that person for sure_

And for the pic my computer usb is having problem and if you don't believe i posted that before in the praka n73 thread. I thought the problem is with N73 but the real prob is with the usb 

wait till 7:00 or 8 till i buy a new one


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 26, 2008)

^^lol..its fine..was just kiddin...newaz bunk...10-20 mhz wont make a prob.

cheers.have a good day.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah chill be Cool  !!!
200 or 220 doesn't make a lot of difference.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 26, 2008)

prakash, you should have bought moto rorkr E6. Its *Linux* and the rest you know.


----------



## twisted_mind (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase n welcome to S60. Not common to see a SE user migrate to S60  have fun with what is a really good phone. Just make sure u check for the latest firmware n have urs upgraded.


----------



## sajudi (Jun 30, 2008)

praka123 said:


> yes! I exchanged my SE K810i of hardly 3 weeks old.the reason is , I want  a Symbian phone. the choice was between SE P1i and N73ME .I dont want a touchscreen fone.
> 
> bought the box which showed *May2008* expecting latest software/firmware
> 
> ...



Congrats mate .I am from Alwaye,nice to c someone from my part of the world.You could have got N73 from subhiksha as i did last month for 12.9 k.Btw i guess u got all those 100 songs downloaded.I am thinking of buyin ep 630 earphones.Only one shop in Ernakulam has it(as far as i know),not sure though if its a genuine one,the guy's chargin 950 bucks.Do u know where i can get genuine ones ?


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 30, 2008)

use it with ep630 .. or better motorola s9 bt headset .. for me n73 cam was better in daylight situations than my k790i ..


----------



## hunt (Jul 2, 2008)

I had procurred N73 ME last week,I was using w810i previously.
I dont why I think I had made a bad move.
The N73 ME is lot heavier than w810i
No good free games are available on the net for N73
Hanging problem despite of updating it with the latest firmware v 4.0750.31.2.1.
And by no means can NOKIA headset can beat the quality of Sony erricson headset.


----------



## krates (Jul 2, 2008)

^^^

every game you have got free and were playing in W810I they can also be played on N73

when come the phone became heavy ?

dude i think you have got a crap model my N73 never hangs

i agree with the last point but the earphones comes with a 3.5 mm jack so that you can plug in some good earphones like ep630


----------



## utsav (Jul 2, 2008)

N73 hangs  either u r joking or u installed a virus on ur phone


----------



## praka123 (Jul 3, 2008)

N73 can be slow ,but imo never hangs  
@sajuddin:go to penta menaka or planetm or musicworld ,it will be available readily.
also ,the price seems a lil high as per your quote.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 3, 2008)

^^^^aare praka is back.welcome back dude..


----------



## sajudi (Jul 30, 2008)

^^^^^ Y was Praka banned,I second what dreamcatcher said,lift the permanent ban on Praka


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 30, 2008)

any get brand phone ..se or nokia or samsung or lg , if u have a provision for 3.5 mm jack on phone or on the  headset, then try to get creative ep 630 ..  excellent earphones for its price ..

i have tried sen cx 300 which are said to be same as ep 630 ..and did not notice that much difference ..just that midrange sounds better on cx 300 , but its price is too much ..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jul 30, 2008)

EP-630 r just fantastic....


----------

